# Sticky  What's Happening at WF? A Look Around the Forum



## Lady Eastwood

Hello!

We all know, of course, being a wrestling forum, these are the most active sections and many of the other sections get looked over, so, I thought I would just put some highlights here to showcase some of the things going on at WF that maybe people haven't noticed because they stick to wrestling sections  Trying to introduce people to anything they may be interested in that they didn't know even existed. These are just examples, come check out the sections for other fun stuff and good convos 


*ANYTHING SECTION*

_Get your WORDLE on! _

Join your fellow WF WORDLE peeps and share how you did on the daily word!

Wordle life, its the 5 letter thuganomics | Wrestling Forum


* RANTS*

_Got beef? Just want to go on a rant about something in general? Got some thick skin?_

Come hang out in rants and let loose! This section has relaxed rules, but, check them at the top so you know what not to do.

You can even call out a mod!

Firefromthegods you better check your people | Wrestling Forum


*ENTERTAINMENT*

_Do you like movies? TV shows? Music?_

Discuss anything and everything about your favorite movies, tv shows and music! Celebrity news, upcoming entertainment, even talk about stuff you don't like!

Vote in the weekly entertainment battle! A brand new theme every week!

WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ WEEK 2 | Wrestling Forum

Chat about the Marvel Cinematic Universe!

MCU Discussion Thread | Wrestling Forum

Listen and rate songs while sharing your own and discovering new tunes!

Listen to Songs & Rate Them x/10 | Wrestling Forum

Discuss any TV shows you are watching, or upcoming ones you are looking forward to!

TV Thread finally renewed whew Season 3 | Wrestling Forum


*VIDEO GAMES*

_Calling all gamers!_

Share your thoughts on games you have played, games you want to play, trophies/achievements, consoles, etc!

Played some games that didn't live up to your expectations?

Biggest videogame disappointments | Wrestling Forum


*SPORTS*

_Do you love sports?_

Discuss all the top sports with your fellow WF sports fans, you can even participate in prediction contests!

Premier League Prediction Contest 2022/23 | Wrestling Forum


*FANTASY & GAMES*

_Feeling a little...spammy?_

We have many games you can just relax and post for fun!

How are ya feeling at the moment? Tell us in a GIF!

Post A Gif On How You're Feeling Now. | Wrestling Forum



I hope this was helpful in giving people a little look at what other kinds of threads are going on in sections you may not frequent much, or at all. Hope to see some new faces popping in other areas 

*If you have any threads from NON-WRESTLING sections (the sections I mentioned above), feel free to share them here, hopefully, you get some activity.*

Cheers, everyone!


----------



## Rankles75

We are always looking to recruit new s̶u̶c̶k̶e̶r̶s̶ members for the Cult of Wordle… 😉


----------



## Honey Bucket

I thought you were going to say the chatbox was coming back. Boo-urns.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Honey Bucket said:


> I thought you were going to say the chatbox was coming back. Boo-urns.



Since last year, I have hassled (lol) VS admins about it, I recently sent them a giant message about ideas to make this place better, which included re-adding the chatbox (once again lol), they are open to discussing things, just have not gotten back as they don't have an answer to my list yet LOL but it's on the table for them again, here is hoping, I am trying to be super annoying about it so they add it


----------



## BruiserKC

Eastwood said:


> Hello!
> 
> We all know, of course, being a wrestling forum, these are the most active sections and many of the other sections get looked over, so, I thought I would just put some highlights here to showcase some of the things going on at WF that maybe people haven't noticed because they stick to wrestling sections  Trying to introduce people to anything they may be interested in that they didn't know even existed. These are just examples, come check out the sections for other fun stuff and good convos
> 
> 
> *ANYTHING SECTION*
> 
> _Get your WORDLE on! _
> 
> Join your fellow WF WORDLE peeps and share how you did on the daily word!
> 
> Wordle life, its the 5 letter thuganomics | Wrestling Forum
> 
> 
> * RANTS*
> 
> _Got beef? Just want to go on a rant about something in general? Got some thick skin?_
> 
> Come hang out in rants and let loose! This section has relaxed rules, but, check them at the top so you know what not to do.
> 
> You can even call out a mod!
> 
> Firefromthegods you better check your people | Wrestling Forum
> 
> 
> *ENTERTAINMENT*
> 
> _Do you like movies? TV shows? Music?_
> 
> Discuss anything and everything about your favorite movies, tv shows and music! Celebrity news, upcoming entertainment, even talk about stuff you don't like!
> 
> Vote in the weekly entertainment battle! A brand new theme every week!
> 
> WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ WEEK 2 | Wrestling Forum
> 
> Chat about the Marvel Cinematic Universe!
> 
> MCU Discussion Thread | Wrestling Forum
> 
> Listen and rate songs while sharing your own and discovering new tunes!
> 
> Listen to Songs & Rate Them x/10 | Wrestling Forum
> 
> Discuss any TV shows you are watching, or upcoming ones you are looking forward to!
> 
> TV Thread finally renewed whew Season 3 | Wrestling Forum
> 
> 
> *VIDEO GAMES*
> 
> _Calling all gamers!_
> 
> Share your thoughts on games you have played, games you want to play, trophies/achievements, consoles, etc!
> 
> Played some games that didn't live up to your expectations?
> 
> Biggest videogame disappointments | Wrestling Forum
> 
> 
> *SPORTS*
> 
> _Do you love sports?_
> 
> Discuss all the top sports with your fellow WF sports fans, you can even participate in prediction contests!
> 
> Premier League Prediction Contest 2022/23 | Wrestling Forum
> 
> 
> *FANTASY & GAMES*
> 
> _Feeling a little...spammy?_
> 
> We have many games you can just relax and post for fun!
> 
> How are ya feeling at the moment? Tell us in a GIF!
> 
> Post A Gif On How You're Feeling Now. | Wrestling Forum
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this was helpful in giving people a little look at what other kinds of threads are going on in sections you may not frequent much, or at all. Hope to see some new faces popping in other areas
> 
> 
> Cheers, everyone!


Where’s the love for the Classic Wrestling sub-forum? Especially the Classic Wrestling Council fantasy wrestling feds? 🙃


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BruiserKC said:


> Where’s the love for the Classic Wrestling sub-forum? Especially the Classic Wrestling Council fantasy wrestling feds? 🙃



This was to showcase the non-wrestling sections since the wrestling sections are quite bustling with activity but I see what you did there, brother 

Classic wrestling section is a nostalgic orgasm, and there are certainly great threads there, this one is fantastic 

Classic Fans Wrestling Alliance | Wrestling Forum


----------



## BruiserKC

Eastwood said:


> This was to showcase the non-wrestling sections since the wrestling sections are quite bustling with activity but I see what you did there, brother
> 
> Classic wrestling section is a nostalgic orgasm, and there are certainly great threads there, this one is fantastic
> 
> Classic Fans Wrestling Alliance | Wrestling Forum


Could have gone for the cheap pop…right here…at WF! 😁


----------



## Rain

What happen to this website it seems more dead than 3 years ago despite the product arguably being in the best shape in years


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rain said:


> What happen to this website it seems more dead than 3 years ago despite the product arguably being in the best shape in years



The forum was upgraded and many left. One of the main reasons, besides the look, which I got used to after not liking it at first, so, don't really see a problem with it (on dark mode, which is great, lol) is the disappearance of the chatbox. It was a popular tool and, although Xenforo software offers a chatbox, it wasn't added (I forget why, it's been like 4 years now). Some other features were also gone with the upgrade, including gif avatars.

I think as well that the forum life in general is just a dying thing. There are so many social media platforms now. There are a lot of people who talk about wrestling in facebook wrestling groups, for example, and they don't join a forum, because, well, why, if the main social media site they go on has a group for it?

Just my thoughts, anyway.


----------



## AliFrazier100

All other wrestling message boards (besides Reddit) are ghost towns. This place gets lots of activity.


----------



## Rain

AliFrazier100 said:


> All other wrestling message boards (besides Reddit) are ghost towns. This place gets lots of activity.


For all of the faults of Reddit, I came to realise it is a better place than here because you don’t gotta listen to incels as they’re downvoted - but then there’s the SJWs and they’re just as trashy in my opinion. I say everybody worldwide can get fucked equally (unless you’re a pedophile or a rapist then I wish a prolonged and painful death!)

That’s true equality my g


----------



## Lady Eastwood

AliFrazier100 said:


> All other wrestling message boards (besides Reddit) are ghost towns. This place gets lots of activity.



I agree, to a point.

WF used to never have threads that were hours old through almost all sections. It used to be constant activity during most hours, you could sometimes barely keep up. Now, well, you can see just by being on the main forum page that there are many sections that haven't had a response in hours, and sometimes, it's even days, though, it's mostly many hours.

There used to be 500 to 1000+ members online at once, most of the time. Now, maybe like 100, max? Significant drop.

Compared to the other forums, though, you're right, this place gets a lot of activity (mostly in the wrestling sections) where they do not.


----------



## troyag93

Eastwood said:


> * RANTS*
> 
> _Got beef? Just want to go on a rant about something in general? Got some thick skin?_
> 
> Come hang out in rants and let loose! This section has relaxed rules, but, check them at the top so you know what not to do.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Don't forget, if you like looking at the _arses of total strangers_, you can enjoy the arses in *Women of Wrestling*. If you want to take a deep dive into the arse of _Alexa Bliss_, or check out _Tiffany Stratton's_ sculpted arse, you can. If those aren't your style, you can indulge in _Nikkita Lyon's _strapped up mega-arse or pretend you're Matt Cardona and ogle the arse of_ Chelsea Green_. She may break her wrist every 3.2 minutes, but that arse will never quit. _Shotzi's_ tattooed arse, included. That one chick you've never heard of that was on Dark once? She's there. There's even a whole subsection on animated arses.


----------



## Stephen90

Rain said:


> What happen to this website it seems more dead than 3 years ago despite the product arguably being in the best shape in years


A lot of things got stripped (such as the CP,Chatbox and others)off this board when they redid it. A lot of people got mad and left afterwards. Also there's Twitter,Reddit and Facebook boards.


----------



## Adapting

If you want to get your testosterone/estrogen levels up here: Women of Wrestling


----------



## Dickhead1990

I think the negativity, which has got better recently, has driven a lot of people off. There are two things that people seem to mention about this forum elsewhere in a negative light. Firstly, is the nutcases and negativity. Secondly, the mods are "evil". 

The second one is easily just because banned members got salty over having the book thrown at them. The reality is that you all do a great job. 

On the other hand, people say that this is still one of the more active forums online, which is an absolute miracle in 2022.


----------



## percy pringle

Anybody play words with friends? Always looking for more people to play. I think I am around 18 point average per move. My handle is James K73


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

Is there a fantasy booking section?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ByOrderOfThePB said:


> Is there a fantasy booking section?


In the fantasy and games section, there’s a wrestling fantasy sub forum where you can post your be the booker


----------



## GothicBohemian

Rain said:


> What happen to this website it seems more dead than 3 years ago despite the product arguably being in the best shape in years


Like others have said, there are more options today. A lot of folks prefer to stick with invited friends only, groups that agree with their opinions, or where the conversation is consistently relaxed or serious, so you see more use of Discords and the like. Forums are not the first choice for the majority nowadays. 

There are still huge, active forums out there but they're rare and have very dedicated userbases and usually some form of notoriety that drives traffic (places like Kiwi Farms, for example). WF has a reputation for negativity, which puts off a certain demographic, but it's also part of WF's draw because relentless positivity, often coupled with overmoderation, is equally tiring. Plus, some folks just want to bitch, troll, or watch the world burn. You can do all three here, to a point, so it's more fun than, say, Reddit.


----------



## .christopher.

Rain said:


> What happen to this website it seems more dead than 3 years ago despite the product arguably being in the best shape in years


Ignore everyone else.

It's dead because people with a personality get banned. It was 10x more active a year ago despite reddit being here. It's that simple.


----------



## JeSeGaN

.christopher. said:


> It's dead because people with a personality get banned.


This.

You can think what you will about Chip, Wood and Ger, but they kept the site alive.


----------



## Dr. Middy

.christopher. said:


> Ignore everyone else.
> 
> It's dead because people with a personality get banned. It was 10x more active a year ago despite reddit being here. It's that simple.





JeSeGaN said:


> This.
> 
> You can think what you will about Chip, Wood and Ger, but they kept the site alive.


If you both mean rants then sure.

Regarding the rest of the forum, most likely it's tapered off as excitement many had for AEW has died down a good amount as the years have gone on. Otherwise, it would be hard to really know unless we could get traffic stats for the site or something.


----------



## somerandomfan

GothicBohemian said:


> Like others have said, there are more options today. A lot of folks prefer to stick with invited friends only, groups that agree with their opinions, or where the conversation is consistently relaxed or serious, so you see more use of Discords and the like. Forums are not the first choice for the majority nowadays.
> 
> There are still huge, active forums out there but they're rare and have very dedicated userbases and usually some form of notoriety that drives traffic (places like Kiwi Farms, for example). WF has a reputation for negativity, which puts off a certain demographic, but it's also part of WF's draw because relentless positivity, often coupled with overmoderation, is equally tiring. Plus, some folks just want to bitch, troll, or watch the world burn. You can do all three here, to a point, so it's more fun than, say, Reddit.


I feel like I must be in the minority because I prefer WF over something like a social media group or discord server is because there's so much variety in opinion here, yes sometimes things do get a bit more heated than they should (Definitely not a fan of the brand tribalism as someone who likes multiple companies just as much and will praise the good and call out the bad on all of them), but I definitely would prefer seeing the difference of opinions than just being stuck in an echo chamber.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Maybe the people with personality shouldn’t have gotten themselves banned.

That’s for another discussion, though, this was meant to expose other areas of the forum so people could maybe discover things they didn’t know were around. Negativity always has to find a way in to threads that were supposed to be for positivity. We didn’t ban Chip or Ger, that was VS admin. Just FYI.


----------



## Dr. Middy

But yeah, this is a neat little idea @Eastwood.

Maybe I'll post more in some music threads, and perhaps float the idea of the Music Club again. Sol Katti isn't around anymore sadly but I could run it myself maybe.


----------



## Chelsea

Do you love Alexa Bliss more than anything in the world? Then you should only post in the Alexa Bliss Fan Thread opened by Big Time Chels and nowhere else!


----------



## Blade Runner

Dr. Middy said:


> perhaps float the idea of the Music Club again.


What's that? Sounds familiar.


----------



## Stephen90

Dickhead1990 said:


> I think the negativity, which has got better recently, has driven a lot of people off. There are two things that people seem to mention about this forum elsewhere in a negative light. Firstly, is the nutcases and negativity. Secondly, the mods are "evil".
> 
> *The second one is easily just because banned members got salty over having the book thrown at them. The reality is that you all do a great job.
> 
> On the other hand, people say that this is still one of the more active forums online, which is an absolute miracle in 2022.*


Shit I've been warned by the mods and banned from talking on the politics board for a few weeks. The mods have been pretty fair on here. 

Compared to wrestlingsmarks it is, that place is empty as hell.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Blade Runner said:


> What's that? Sounds familiar.


For awhile, me and Katti would do a weekly group that listened to different albums and wrote up reviews for, giving them a rating out of 10. We went round robin and each one of us would recommend an album. 

It tapered off after awhile, but it was quite fun while it lasted. 



https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/music-club-week-10.2379690/


----------



## Blade Runner

Dr. Middy said:


> For awhile, me and Katti would do a weekly group that listened to different albums and wrote up reviews for, giving them a rating out of 10. We went round robin and each one of us would recommend an album.
> 
> It tapered off after awhile, but it was quite fun while it lasted.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/music-club-week-10.2379690/


OK now I remember. 

It's probably worth rebooting w/ the influx of new users. It's a neat concept.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That sounds great!
Everyone is welcome to do their own games/clubs/etc so feel free to start stuff up and you can promote it in this thread


----------



## Doc

Rain said:


> What happen to this website it seems more dead than 3 years ago despite the product arguably being in the best shape in years


Rants became a thing.

A bunch of basement dwelling pretend hard men talking crap to one another from behind a computer screen who wouldn't say boo to a goose in reality.
Pretty sure that pissed a load of people off who left for Reddit and never came back.

The video game and music sections are insightful areas of this forum though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Doc said:


> Rants became a thing.
> 
> A bunch of basement dwelling pretend hard men talking crap to one another from behind a computer screen who wouldn't say boo to a goose in reality.
> Pretty sure that pissed a load of people off who left for Reddit and never came back.
> 
> The video game and music sections are insightful areas of this forum though.



Rants has been a thing for years and years, it was actually more popular way back when and it had very little rules, you could legit go off on someone hard, nothing like now, it's pretty soft....it honestly has nothing to do with rants. It was the forum upgrade mostly.

Anyway, week 3 is up, peeps, if you could have a look and vote, we appreciate the participation 

WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ WEEK 3 | Wrestling Forum


----------



## fabi1982

Eastwood said:


> The forum was upgraded and many left. One of the main reasons, besides the look, which I got used to after not liking it at first, so, don't really see a problem with it (on dark mode, which is great, lol) is the disappearance of the chatbox. It was a popular tool and, although Xenforo software offers a chatbox, it wasn't added (I forget why, it's been like 4 years now). Some other features were also gone with the upgrade, including gif avatars.
> 
> I think as well that the forum life in general is just a dying thing. There are so many social media platforms now. There are a lot of people who talk about wrestling in facebook wrestling groups, for example, and they don't join a forum, because, well, why, if the main social media site they go on has a group for it?
> 
> Just my thoughts, anyway.


AND YOU BANNED ALL THE GOOD ONES!!!!!! SO ITS ALL ON YOU!!!!! (sarcasm mode)


----------



## jeffk8969

Agree!


----------



## Black Metal

It's like any other forum I have been on - you have TONS of members but only a core set amount actually talk and post. I recognize just about every consistent poster on here except for a few.

Post #4000. Oh yeah.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

Eastwood said:


> In the fantasy and games section, there’s a wrestling fantasy sub forum where you can post your be the booker


Thanks!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi all, don't forget to vote if you haven't in our entertainment poll 

WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ WEEK 3 | Page 2 | Wrestling Forum 


Also, don't forget to nominate your peers in the end of year awards 

Return of the WF End of Year Awards! | Wrestling Forum 


Anyone who has a thread they've made and want to promote it in here, that's what this thread is for, please feel free to do so, but, ONLY NON-WRESTLING SECTION THREADS, thank you


----------



## AliFrazier100

If you'd like to share any recipes you'll use for Thanksgiving or just post pics of what you made, you can post them here.


I ate / I made + recipe and restaurant share


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Week 4 of our tournament is up, please come vote, there are amazing choices here!!


WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ WEEK 4 | Wrestling Forum


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi all!!

It’s almost December! Which means the results of the WF end of year awards are near!

Looking to post results either next week or the week after, so, if you want to get your votes in, come along and send them to me!

You don’t have to fill out every category, you can just fill out whichever ones you have an answer for 

Cheers!









Return of the WF End of Year Awards!


HELLO ALL! We haven't done this for years now, I don't think we have done it at all since the forum change, so, I decided to bring this back :) Please send all of your responses to me via PM. I will keep voting open all month and announce the winners in December. Many people get busy around...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Lady Eastwood

WEEK 5 IS UP!!

It's all about MOVIE AND TV SHOW CARS!

Come vote!!


WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ WEEK 5 | Wrestling Forum


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Come vote in our monthly forum 'PLE" (lol), and if you would like to be featured in a future event, you can let me know in that thread and I can pop you in somewhere  You can also name who you would like to face out of the champs once the results are up, or, if you want a non-title match, you can call out whoever you want as well.


WF WWE: Survivor Series | Wrestling Forum


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LAST WEEK TO GET YOUR NOMINATIONS IN!!

Sunday, December 11th will be the last day for submitting and then I’ll post it sometime during the week of the 12th.

Happy voting!!!









Return of the WF End of Year Awards!


HELLO ALL! We haven't done this for years now, I don't think we have done it at all since the forum change, so, I decided to bring this back :) Please send all of your responses to me via PM. I will keep voting open all month and announce the winners in December. Many people get busy around...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Week 6...you know what to do 


WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ WEEK 6 | Wrestling Forum


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

I just see money being left on the table all over the place with this forum...

If I worked for VS, I would charge a premium membership somewhere between $2.99 and $4.99 per month, and offer as many cool perks as possible:

Access to the chatbox
All of your posts appear in a different color scheme of your choice
More options with your avatar, signature, name, tagline, etc.
Automatically entered into weekly contests that come with prize giveaways
Less ads
I'm sure there's even more you could offer, this is just off top of my head

If you could get a thousand users paying 5 bucks a month, and still get that ad revenue, then this site would actually be fuckin profitable, boys.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Be sure to register for the WF Dynamite Diamond Battle Royal. There's 11 spots left, once they are all taken, the battle royal will begin!


----------



## Jets4Life

Eastwood said:


> I agree, to a point.
> 
> WF used to never have threads that were hours old through almost all sections. It used to be constant activity during most hours, you could sometimes barely keep up. Now, well, you can see just by being on the main forum page that there are many sections that haven't had a response in hours, and sometimes, it's even days, though, it's mostly many hours.
> 
> There used to be 500 to 1000+ members online at once, most of the time. Now, maybe like 100, max? Significant drop.
> 
> Compared to the other forums, though, you're right, this place gets a lot of activity (mostly in the wrestling sections) where they do not.


Just noticed this thread, and I have been a member for the past 10 years (mainly posted for the past 5 years). Message Forums in general were at their zenith from 2002-07. Before that, message forums existed but many people had personal websites. Chat rooms were also popular in the late 90s/early 2000s. By 2007, Facebook, YouTube, and MySpace were becoming very popular, and eventually overtook forums, and other areas of online discussion. Blogs also become common in the mid-late 2000s. 

With more social media options, and cell phones taking over our lives in the past 10-15 years, most people will post on twitter, Instagram, reddit, Facebook, YouTube, etc. I remember when Kayfabe Memories forum used to be big 20 years ago, but most of the Wrestlers and staff involved with the Territory system have passed away.


----------



## Jets4Life

Muskoka ******* said:


> I just see money being left on the table all over the place with this forum...
> 
> If I worked for VS, I would charge a premium membership somewhere between $2.99 and $4.99 per month, and offer as many cool perks as possible:
> 
> Access to the chatbox
> All of your posts appear in a different color scheme of your choice
> More options with your avatar, signature, name, tagline, etc.
> Automatically entered into weekly contests that come with prize giveaways
> Less ads
> I'm sure there's even more you could offer, this is just off top of my head
> 
> If you could get a thousand users paying 5 bucks a month, and still get that ad revenue, then this site would actually be fuckin profitable, boys.


That would kill off the forum. They tried that with MSN in 2003, and community groups and chat rooms died off, since nobody wanted to pay $15/month to access the features, which were free from 1996-03. In 2022, they can't even get a significant percentage of people to pay $8/month for Twitter features.


----------



## Chelsea

NXT Deadline tomorrow night: final WWE PLE of the year!









NXT Deadline 2022 Discussion Thread


https://www.wwe.com/nxt-deadline-dec-10-2022




www.wrestlingforum.com





For those who want to spend Saturday night watching rasslin because why the fuck not!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

WF End of Year Awards - Results | Wrestling Forum 

Results are up, did you win??


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Week 7 is up, please come vote!! This week's theme is movies/tv shows based off of video games.


WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ WEEK 7 | Wrestling Forum


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

As @Eastwood suggested, Here is the WF Dynomite Diamond Battle Royal registration, We need 7 more people and then we'll get this show on the road!
Dynomite Diamond Battle Royal Registration
Have fun with this, and good luck to whomever wins the ring!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If you want to let people know what was the last thing you've eaten then there is only one choice para ti.

THE IDONTSHIV MEMORIAL WTF DID YOU EAT TODAY? THREAD. It's the most happening WTF did you eat today thread going so come and check out what THE SHIV ate today.*AS YOU WERE!!!!!*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Week 8 is up, if you're a comic book lover, or just generally like the movies, come vote NOW!!


WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ WEEK 8 | Wrestling Forum


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Week 9 is here....this week's theme is sports movies, come vote!!



WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ Week 9 | Wrestling Forum


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Get your rumble picks in before they’re gone  









WF Royal Rumble Picks - Look here!


It’s that time again, folks. Same as last year, pick ONE number for the men’s rumble and ONE number for the women’s rumble that you think are the winning rumble entrances. If someone else has chosen your number(s), please pick another. First come, first serve. This is just for bragging rights...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Last week of the tournament, please come vote! 


WF Entertainment Warzone: Fight to the Finish ~ Week 10 | Wrestling Forum


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Vote in our royal rumble.

tag notifications have not been working for everyone so come see if your name is here:



https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/wf-wwe-royal-rumble.2454483/


----------



## Black Metal

Vote for me, it's my first entry.


----------



## Rockymin

Black Metal said:


> Vote for me, it's my first entry.


Done!


----------



## JeSeGaN

Black Metal said:


> Vote for me, it's my first entry.


Only if you pay me 🤑


----------



## Black Metal

JeSeGaN said:


> Only if you pay me 🤑


----------

